# ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

يا أبشع الحريم
يامدمنة برسيم
ان شاء الله يفتكرك الكريم
وياخذك ونخلص من ذات الوجه اللئيم
ياارخص الناس
ياوجه النسناس
يااردى الأجناس
انتي عندك فقر احساس
تحمدي ربك لو رضى بيكي واحد كناس
انتي نقطه سوده في حياتي
انتي ماتستاهلي حتى كلماتي
انتى يادوب تتجوزى جزماتى
انتي جمالك مجرد أوهام
انتي حشره انهي حياتك بضغطة ابهام
لو كنت مضايق و زعلان
مانيش طايق حتى الكلام
اعرفوا ان شفتها في المنام
ادعى ربي عشان خاطر عيونك
يحرمني نعمة الأحلام
لا عاد اشوف وجهك
ابو انف زي علامة استفهام
وسنان وضروس ياعيني عليها
كانها من ضحايا حرب فييتنام
ولا شعرك الخشن زي عش الحمام
والقمل عامل في راسك عمايل
عامل مسلسلات وأفلام
لتاتة لسانها
تابع لوزارة الاعلام
غجريه صورتها عقاب
للطفل اللي مش راضي ينام
ولا لما بتتكلم
يطاير من فمها مذنبات وأجرام
تمشي كأنه أحد ماشي وراها
واللى يحاول يبصلها
مايعرفش وشها من قفاها
اللي يشوفها يصيبه صداع وغثيان
انصحه يجلس معاها
قال ايه عاملهه دلوعه
تشوفها تقول دي واحده مفجوعه
وعامله مكياج وألوان
كأنها بالظبط بغبغان
باختصار شفتوا البقره الي في الاعلان
لو صبغناها أخضر برضه تخسر المدام
​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

*حراام عليك يا كوبتك دانتا بهدلت الزوجات خالص :ranting: *​


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *حراام عليك يا كوبتك دانتا بهدلت الزوجات خالص :ranting: *​



دول مش للزوجات القمامير دول ابيات للستات التانيين :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

*لا دول بقا لا يطلق عليهم ستات اصلا روح الهى يرزقك بوحده منهم علشان تبطل ظلم وتعرفو انى الله حق*


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا دول بقا لا يطلق عليهم ستات اصلا روح الهى يرزقك بوحده منهم علشان تبطل ظلم وتعرفو انى الله حق*



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: اولا يا ميرنا انا متجوز واحده بأمانه مافيش اختها ربنا يخليهالى عاقله و بتحب تكون اول من يقرأ كتاباتى وبتموت فيها مش زى ناس تانيه :yahoo: :yahoo: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

*طب مش تقول انك متجوز خلاص بقا :smil13: *​


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب مش تقول انك متجوز خلاص بقا :smil13: *​



متجوز والكلمه الآخيرة فى البيت لى المداام بتقول لى اعمل كذا كذا وانا فى الآخر باقول حاضر يبقى الكلمه الاخيرة لمين :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

*طبعا انتا مش اخر كلمه حاضر :t33: *​


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

ميرنا هو انتى حذفتى موضوع ازاى تنكد على مراتك ولا انا ما كتبتهوش اساسا


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

*لا حذفته لانه متكرر بس انا فى ردى قلتلك*​


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

*طيب كويس ده انا افتكرت انى ماكتبتهوش وكنت هاكتبه تانى بس على فكرة انا قلت انه منقول*


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا أبشع الحريم
> يامدمنة برسيم
> ان شاء الله يفتكرك الكريم
> وياخذك ونخلص من ذات الوجه اللئيم
> ...




ينهار ملون يا هيروووو
دا انت عايز تنتقم من كل الرجاله اللى متجوزين
دا لو واحد قال كلمه بس من الكلام دا فى دقايق هيكون فى كياس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *طيب كويس ده انا افتكرت انى ماكتبتهوش وكنت هاكتبه تانى بس على فكرة انا قلت انه منقول*


 
*متكرر هنا* *يعنى نزل فى المنتدى من قبل*


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ينهار ملون يا هيروووو
> دا انت عايز تنتقم من كل الرجاله اللى متجوزين
> دا لو واحد قال كلمه بس من الكلام دا فى دقايق هيكون فى كياس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



بلا رجاله بلا بتاع خلى بتوع الأكياس البلاستيك يشتغلوا ويكسبوا ههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> بلا رجاله بلا بتاع خلى بتوع الأكياس البلاستيك يشتغلوا ويكسبوا ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انت  واضح عليك كريم قوى وعايز الناس يشتغلو بس انت نسيت انو راجل برضووو اول واحط هيتحط فى كياس​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

تصدق ياهيرو زعلتنى منك
انا كنت بحب اقرالك على طول
بس دلوقت خلاص بقيت عدوى اللدود:ranting: 
وحرام بجد ظلمتونا
ده احنا نسمه رقيقه
تعطر سما حياتكوا ودنيتكوا
تنكر  مش مراتك هى كل حياتك
ولو زعلت بيبقى اليوم وحش ومش طلعله شمس
اى خدمه
علشان تعرفوا ان من غيرنا 
متعرفوش تعيشوا:smil12:


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

ياكوبتيك 
حرام عليك هوا فيه حد مننا زعلك
ولا مين بايع عمره علشان يقدر يقول 
جزء من كلام الحلو ده هو طبعا كلنا 
نفسنا نقوووووووووووووووووووووله كله
بس فين المتهور ده. اشك انه موجود


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

احلى حاجه فيك يافريد
انك صريح
وقربت توصل لهيرو
تكون عاقل زيه
وعارف كويس ان احنا طبعا الاقوى
بس طيبين وعسلات:smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> تصدق ياهيرو زعلتنى منك
> انا كنت بحب اقرالك على طول
> بس دلوقت خلاص بقيت عدوى اللدود:ranting:
> وحرام بجد ظلمتونا
> ...



طبعا نعترف ان انتم دنيت نا  وانتم وردت نا  وانتم فلت نا وانتم ريحا نتنا ومن غيركم نبقى زى الحلة من غير غطاء وزى العربيه الكاررو من غير ...........سواق ههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

كده كده
بقى احنا ريحه نتنا
وسواقث الكارو
طب الله يخليك
ادبنى ايميل مراتك اكلمها
هوصيها عليك بس


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

والله ياتوتي هو مش عقل قوي 
ولا صراحة زيادة :ranting: 
لكن زي المثل ما بيقول 
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
ومن خاف سلم:ranting: 
 لانه لسة شوية علي الكياس
وانا من هنا بعبر لربما حد عندي
 يشوف الكلام ده:Love_Mailbox:   
و يارب ارحم:yaka: :yaka::yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

والله ياتوتي هو مش عقل قوي 
ولا صراحة زيادة :ranting: 
لكن زي المثل ما بيقول 
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
ومن خاف سلم :beee: 
 لانه لسة شوية علي الكياس
وانا من هنا بعبر لربما حد عندي
 يشوف الكلام ده:Love_Mailbox:   

و يارب ارحم:yaka: :yaka::yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

والله ياتوتي هو مش عقل قوي 
ولا صراحة زياد:ranting:  
لكن زي المثل ما بيقول 
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
ومن خاف سلم:ranting: 
 لانه لسة شوية علي الكياس
وانا من هنا بعبر لربما حد عندي
 يشوف الكلام ده:Love_Mailbox:   
و يارب ارحم:yaka: :yaka::yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

والله ياتوتي هو مش عقل قوي 
ولا صراحة زياد:ranting:  
لكن زي المثل ما بيقول 
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
ومن خاف سلم:beee:  
 لانه لسة شوية علي الكياس
وانا من هنا بعبر لربما حد عندي
 يشوف الكلام ده:Love_Mailbox:   
و يارب ارحم:yaka: :yaka::yaka:


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

مين اللى هيشوف الكلام
ومين اللى يقدر يكلمك ولا يزعلك
وانا موجودة
متخافش وراك بنات عسل 
مش ندله
تقف مع اللى تعزه وتسند كمان
انت عليك الاكياس وعلينا احنا السكاكين 
ههههههه شد حيلك انت بس
يلا ربنا معاك
وبعدين متكررش المشاركه بتاعتك مليون مرة


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> كده كده
> بقى احنا ريحه نتنا
> وسواقث الكارو
> طب الله يخليك
> ...



بس كده خدى ايميل مراتى 

gozy_kasr_regly@el7a2iny ya mama.com

هو احنا بنخاف يا تويتى وحاسبى بدل ما اعملك ايميل على نفس العنوان هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> والله ياتوتي هو مش عقل قوي
> ولا صراحة زياد:ranting:
> لكن زي المثل ما بيقول
> رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
> ...



مالك يا فريد يا حبيبى كل دى تكرارات ده انت واضح ان المدام شافت الحوار وعملت الواجب  جامد ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*ما نتحرمش من زوقك يا توتي 
انا متأكد انك جدعه وزي العسل
كده طمنتيني علي عمري*


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2007)

لا ياراجل
كنت افتكر الايميل 
الحقينى ياماما مراتى كسرت ايدى ورجلى
@هيرو هووم
فين يامدام هيرو بس
شوفى البطل بتاعك بيقول ايه
وبعدين انا مش بخاف 
لست انا اللى يتعملى الايميل دة:beee:
مسيرى مدام هيرو تقع معايا 
ومتقلقش هقوم بالواجب
:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2007)

*لية كدة يا هيروووووو بتلعب فى عداد عمررررررررررررك :spor22: 

أنا هسألك سؤال و تجاوبنى علية:smil12: 

هل الشعر دة قولتة لمراتك ؟؟ :beee: 

أكيد طبعآ لاء و الا مش هتبقى معانا دلوقتى فى المنتدى :t33: 

لأنك كنت هتاخد :spor22: من جميع الانواع :new2: 

و زمانا بنقول هيرو الله يرحمة :yaka:  

مش كدة ولا اية يا هيروووووووووو :t32: ​*


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لية كدة يا هيروووووو بتلعب فى عداد عمررررررررررررك :spor22:
> 
> أنا هسألك سؤال و تجاوبنى علية:smil12:
> 
> ...



مراتى قرأت القصيده وكتبت لى رد وانا عارف انها بتموت فى زى مانا بامووووووت فيها ولا ايه يا زوجتى العزيزة


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*توضيح*

بص ياهيرو ياصحبي وشوف نتيجة اللي بيخالف التعليمات:nunu0000: :186fx: 
ارسلت المشاركة اربع مرات وانا مش داري 
نصيحة من اخوك واسأل مجرب:big4: 
بس علي فكرة مراتي دي ست طيبة جدا جدا:rose: 
وبتحبني جدا:love45: 
بس اللي شايفة دلوقتي ياهيرو انه النص الحلووووو 
قلب عليك يا تري ليه وانت عملت حاجة مش عجباهم

علي كل حال احنا فيه بينا معاهدة سلام ولا انت متعرفش
حقنن للدماء اسأل توتي وهي تقولك علي حزب المحبه


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> بص ياهيرو ياصحبي وشوف نتيجة اللي بيخالف التعليمات:nunu0000: :186fx:
> ارسلت المشاركة اربع مرات وانا مش داري
> نصيحة من اخوك واسأل مجرب:big4:
> بس علي فكرة مراتي دي ست طيبة جدا جدا:rose:
> ...



:661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: :661nf: ليه ياعم طارق منا زى الفل قدامك اهة


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*يارب دايما ياهيرو*
*علشان تفكر الف مرة*
*ازاى ترضينا*
*ونفسى اشوف مراتك*
*حزب المحبه*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك لمراتك يا كوبتك


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك لمراتك يا كوبتك



ويخليك للحزب يا سيدى طبعا مبسوط دلوقتى نياهاهاهاهاهها


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *يارب دايما ياهيرو*
> *علشان تفكر الف مرة*
> *ازاى ترضينا*
> *ونفسى اشوف مراتك*
> *حزب المحبه*



هى فى مستشفى السلام الدولى باغير لها عقل جديد بعد ما كسرت لها دماغها بس اوعى تقوليلها ووطى صوتك هسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*دايما كده اشوف زي الفل يا هيرو 
بس انا شايف السهم جاي في راسك
من الشمال وهي بتنسن عليك 
كانت علي شمالك بس بصراحة 
دلواقتي اقدر اقول نشنت يا فالح
وشكلها بتاخد فرقة رماية

كمان السم اثر فيك وخلاك تنس اسمي
افكرك به اسمي فــــريـــد*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

resent: الف سلامة للمدام يا هيرو وادي بوكيه ورد
 بعتناه علي مستشفي السلام الدولي


ولو عاوز تاخذ بتارك متدفعش فاتورة
 المستشفي وسيبها هناك


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

resent: الف سلامة للمدام يا هيرو وادي بوكيه ورد
 بعتناه علي مستشفي السلام الدولي

:16_4_8: :16_4_8: :16_4_8: 

ولو عاوز تاخذ بتارك متدفعش فاتورة
 المستشفي وسيبها هناك:ab5:


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> هى فى مستشفى السلام الدولى باغير لها عقل جديد بعد ما كسرت لها دماغها بس اوعى تقوليلها ووطى صوتك هسسسسسسسسسس


ربنا معاك يا جبار الباس وترفع راسنا كده دائمآ ولو احتجت اى مساعدة ممكن تتصل بقى  احنا حزب واحد بردوه ولا ايه رايك


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*حاضر هوطى صوتىىىىىىىىىى*
*ياخلق هوووو*
*الحقوا هيرو*
*هيموت مراته حد يبلغ عنه *
*ياشرطه ياحكومه يابوليس*
*حد يعمل حركه شهامه ويبلغ عن الارهابى هيرو*
*الله يكون فى عونك يامدام*
*ومتقلقيش حزب المحبه كله هيقوم على المدعو جوزك*
*والله ولى التوفيق*
*(حزب المـــــــــــــــبحه)*
*فى الخدمه يامدام*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*شكلى هرجع لامجادى *
*عليك لوحدك يابيرو*
*يلا بقى*
*البادى اظلم*
:t32: :t32: :t32: 
*واشهدوا عليه ياحزب المحبه*


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

عشان خاطر حزب المحبة وتوتيى بس 
احنا كلنا رجالة يا مدام هيرو لو عايزة اى خدمة احنا عيننا ليكى 
وانت يا هيرو لازم تتلزم بقواعد حزب المحبة احسنلك عشان تعرف تعيش فى المنتدى دا 
وربنا يستر علينا كلنا 
حزب المحبة


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

وغالبا يا تويتى التوقيع داقبل ما ينضم لحزب المحبة فا طولى بالكى عليثه شوية 
وخلى فى محبة فى قلبكى


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*انا عندى محبه*
*ده انا فى حزب المحبه*
*بس البادى اظلم*
*وعموما هعديها المرة دى*
*بس لو كررها تانى *
*هيشوف اللى هيحصله*


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *دايما كده اشوف زي الفل يا هيرو
> بس انا شايف السهم جاي في راسك
> من الشمال وهي بتنسن عليك
> كانت علي شمالك بس بصراحة
> ...



والله يا خويا يا محسن انا ذاكرتى زى الحديد بس مش عارف ايه اللى خلانى اقولك يا مختار بدل ما اقولك يا سمير نشششششششششششنت يا فالح هههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *حاضر هوطى صوتىىىىىىىىىى*
> *ياخلق هوووو*
> *الحقوا هيرو*
> *هيموت مراته حد يبلغ عنه *
> ...



نشرة الآخبار 
تم فجر ظهر عصر هذا اليوم ظبط الارهابى الكبير هيرو بعد قيامه بتعذيب مراته وقتلها بالسكين غرقا فى الثلاجه هذا وتعلن الجهات المختصه بجائزة ماليه كبيرة قدرها عدد 4 بردعه سواريه للمحروسه التى بلغت عنه هههههههههههه


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*:gun:  بقى كده ياهيرو*
*بردعه ومحروسه*
*ايه الكلام ده بس*
*ده انا كنت نصبتك المتحدث الرسمى عن حقوق المراة مع فريد*
*عموما مقبوله منك ياسيدى*
*وده بس علشان انا كده اطمنت على المدعوة مراتك*
*سلميلى عليه سلام من ابو وردة يامدام*
:nunu0000::gun: :bud: :act19: :big4: :941hf: :36_1_4: :1058ee:      :652en: :36_11_5::t36::282li::661nf::186fx:

واتواصى انتى بقى بالباقى
الله يكون فى عونك يابيرو
كنت احيانا بنطون راجل طيب
باى بقى


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

ايه يا تويتى انتى بتعلنى الحرب تانى ولا ايه  احنا مش قلنا هنعيش فى محبة للابد 
ولا انتى مستنيا اى حاجة وتعلنى الحرب 
وافهم ايه من الى انتى حاطة من مناظر القتل والرعب ده الى حاطة من فضلك فهمينا عشان نعرف نكلم مع بعض


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*لا متقلقش*
*ده موضوع خاص بين هيرو ومراته*
*انا غلطت وكتبت بيرو بدل هيرو*
*وبجد بقى*
*شوف انت كمان كلامك*
*انت اللى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم*
*مش لسه من شويه مرحب بعضو جديد*
*وعاوزين تقوموا الحرب علينا*
*ربنا يستر بقى*
*ويعدى الايام دى   على خير*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*اذا كان علي الاسم بسيطة 
وانا ملتمس لك كل الاعذار
انت راجل مراتك في المستشفي 
وخايف عليها خلي بالك من الحت دي 
خايف عليهههههههههههههههها
علشان فيه ناس قاعدة ومتربصة 
وقلبي معاك يا صحبي اسمك ايه
 اسمك اسمك اسمك اسسسسسسسمك ايه 
اه افتكرت كوبتيكالحمد لله الواحد لسه فاكر*


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *:gun:  بقى كده ياهيرو*
> *بردعه ومحروسه*
> *ايه الكلام ده بس*
> *ده انا كنت نصبتك المتحدث الرسمى عن حقوق المراة مع فريد*
> ...



احنا ما فيش عندنا ابو ورده يا تويتى احنا عندنا ابو رباط و ابو خنجر وبعدين باين عليكى طالع عينك مع باباكى او اخوكى او خطيبك وعايزة تعملى هنا انك بنت واخده حقك روحى كده يا شيخه وانتى شكل يوم التلات كده ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *اذا كان علي الاسم بسيطة
> وانا ملتمس لك كل الاعذار
> انت راجل مراتك في المستشفي
> وخايف عليها خلي بالك من الحت دي
> ...




انت نسيتنى يا فريد عيب عليك ده انا بالذات ما اتنسيش ده انا املكم فى كاس الآمم الأوربيه وبعدين زعلان علشان مراتى انت بتهرج انا صدقت ما لقيتها انت فكرتنى بنكته يا فيرى يا خويا بيقول لك واحد موت مراته فالظابط بيسأله اسمك ايه علشان اكتبه فى المحضر قال له الزوج اكتب فاعل خير وبس


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*   بقى كده يامستر هيرو*
*انا شكل يوم التلات*
*ومش واخده حقوى والكلام الكبير ده*
*انت بجد تستاهل بو خنجر*
*وياريت ابو قرن غزال هيكون اسرع*
*وعلى فكرة*
*النكته رخمه مووووووووت*

*:spor22:olling::t32:*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*لا ياحبيبي هو انا اقدر انسي اسمك 
دا انت اسمك محفور علي جدار قلبي 
قبل النقاشة بس اللي حصل انا كنت 
متضامن معاك وحاسس انه الخبطة 
جات في راس انا علشان كده كنت في 
حالة عدم اتزان. 
*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*يا توتي كوبتك ما يقصدش هو غلط في اليوم
لكن كان قصدة اليوم السابع يعني يوم الراحة
مش ربنا خلق كل حاجة في 6 ايام واستراح 
في اليوم السابع هو كان قصده شبه اليـــــوم
 السابع يعني وشك بيريح التعبان بس كده *


----------



## twety (17 يناير 2007)

*بتهدى النفوس يافريد*
*عموما*
*وعلشان خاطرك انت بس*
*انا هعديهاله المرة دى*
*يلا والمسامح كريم*


----------



## Bero (17 يناير 2007)

على فكرة يا هيرو النكته حلوة اوى وماتسمعش كلام حد يقولك النكته وحشة 
وغالبا يااستاذ فريد ان ربنا خالقها بعد لما استكفى والله اعلم


----------



## ابن الفادي (17 يناير 2007)

*شوف يا بيرو انا مش هقعد 
كل شوية احوش عنك
فيه مرة تصيب ومر تخيب 
وقلتلك قبل كده انا خايف 
عليك يخطفوك والمشكلة 
لو طلبوا فديه كبيرة وده اكيد 
علشان انت عندنا غالي جدا 
فبلاش توطنا وانت عارف الاعضاء 
كلهم خارجين من عيد ومفلسين   *


----------



## ابن الفادي (17 يناير 2007)

*شوف يا بيرو انا مش هقعد 
كل شوية احوش عنك
فيه مرة تصيب ومر تخيب 
وقلتلك قبل كده انا خايف 
عليك يخطفوك والمشكلة 
لو طلبوا فديه كبيرة وده اكيد 
علشان انت عندنا غالي جدا 
فبلاش توطنا وانت عارف الاعضاء 
كلهم خارجين من عيد ومفلسين  *


----------



## coptic hero (18 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> على فكرة يا هيرو النكته حلوة اوى وماتسمعش كلام حد يقولك النكته وحشة
> وغالبا يااستاذ فريد ان ربنا خالقها بعد لما استكفى والله اعلم




ازاى خلقها بعد ما استكفى اساسا دى ربنا ما خلقهاش زينا دى باباها ومامتها حطوا معلقه عسل فى التلاجه صحيوا لقيوها بتاكل فيها


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 يناير 2007)

*بصراحة ضحكتني يا هيرو 

اذا كانت الاساس معلقة عســل 
يبقي قصدك انه توتي كلها علي 
بعضها عسل ومسكرة  *

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

* يووووووة بقى*
*وبعدين معاك يابيرو انت وهيرو*
*طيب ربنا يسامحكوا*
*واشهدوا يا اعضاء حزب المحبه الكرام*
*على الاتنين دول*
*انا ساكته ومعملتش حاجه*
*هسيبكوا تجبولى حقى*
*بدل ما انتوا عارفين انا بعمل ايه*
*وقد اعذر من انزر*
*ويامسهل*
:t32: :t32::t32:


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

*مرسى يافريد على زوقك*
*بامانه انت العسل*
*مش زى  البصل الاتنين دول*
*سيبك منهم*
*دول جر شكل على الفاضى*
*بينى وبينك هكبر منهم:yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> معلقه عسل فى التلاجه صحيوا لقيوها بتاكل فيها



والسؤال هنا كانت بتاكل العسل ولا المعلقة 
ارجو الرد يا هيرو والحق بسرعة قبل ما تاكل التلاجة 
حزب المحبة


----------



## coptic hero (22 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> * يووووووة بقى*
> *وبعدين معاك يابيرو انت وهيرو*
> *طيب ربنا يسامحكوا*
> *واشهدوا يا اعضاء حزب المحبه الكرام*
> ...



انا قلت اقولهالك بدل النكته بس الظاهر مافيش فايده
بيقولك طفل صغير كل يوم بيسأل باباه ومامته انت خلفتونى ازاى فابوه وامه يحرجوا قوى فقالتله امه بص يا حبيبى بابا حط معلقه عسل تحت السرير قمنا الصبح لقيناك بتاكل فيها الواد ماكدبش خبر وملا معلقه عسل وحطها تحت السرير لقى الصبح صرصار بياكل فيها قام قالله عارف لو ما كنتش ابنى يا صرصار كنت موتتك ههههههههه لو ما كنتيش بنتى يا تويتى ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

باااااااااااااااااااااااايخه ياهيرو


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*يا هيرو انت بتجيب العسل ده منين
قصدي النكت دي منين 
انا لسة بضحك لغاية دلوقتي 
عارف ليه علشان لسة فاهم
 موضوع المعلقة 
*


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*يا توتي متزعليش دي مناغشه 
والاكيد انه هيرو وبيرو بيحبوكي 
والا مكنش يجرو شكلك بعــد 
 ما عملنا الصلح

قوليلي صحيح هو انت كنت في
 الفيوم و ادوكي كتكوت هديه  
شكلك كده بتقعدي قدام 
افلام الكرتون كتير*


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> والسؤال هنا كانت بتاكل العسل ولا المعلقة
> ارجو الرد يا هيرو والحق بسرعة قبل ما تاكل التلاجة
> حزب المحبة



*يا لاف متعملش مشاكل انت موقع علي معاهة سلام 

حلو قوي الشعار ده يا باسم عجبني قوي 
اوعي تتنازل عنه لحسن استولي عليه 
مصر للمسيح 
صلوا من اجل تحقيقها *


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

*حتى انت يافريد*
*مش كفايه هيرو على لاف*
*بقيت انت كمان معهم*
:smil13: :smil13:


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

*مش كده بالزمه*
*قوله يافريد*
*خليه يتهد بقى هو وهيروووو*
*وبج دصح يعنى كلمه حق*
*حلووووووو الشعار*
*مصر للمسيح *
*جمييييييييييييييييل بجد*


----------



## lovebjw (22 يناير 2007)

هههههه
يا عينى يا تويتى ربنا معاكى 
وسط العالم اللى مابترحمش دى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

*شفت يالاف يا اخويا*
*مش بزمتك انا مظلومه هنا*
*عموما شكرا ياباشا*


----------



## lovebjw (22 يناير 2007)

ولا يهمكى يا تويتى انتى مش لوحدكى 
بس انا مش معاكى 
لكن مش مهم انا 
الاهم ان ربنا معاكى ودا اهم بكتير 
حزب المحبة


----------



## lovebjw (22 يناير 2007)

يا استاذ فريد انا والشعار ملكك يا باشا ومنقدرش نحوش عنك حاجة يا جميل 
داحنا فى حزب واحد حتة 
حزب المحبة


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *حتى انت يافريد*
> *مش كفايه هيرو على لاف*
> *بقيت انت كمان معهم*
> :smil13: :smil13:


*
انت عارفة مقدرش ازعلك علشان انت 
غاليه عندي علشان كده بناغشك 
حزب المحبه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا استاذ فريد انا والشعار ملكك يا باشا ومنقدرش نحوش عنك حاجة يا جميل
> داحنا فى حزب واحد حتة
> حزب المحبة



*ربنا يخليك ياحبيبي دانت وشعارك علي راس 
بس بصراحة عجبني وربنا معاك ويباركك 
وانا يسعدني اني اكون معاك 

حزب المحبه *


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

ياباشا ربنا يخليك لينا يا استاذى فريد 
وياجماعة انا كل حد عايز الصورة يعملها شعاره دا مش شعار شخصى لى لكن نفسى يكون شعار كل مسيحى فى مصر بجد 
وانا هاحط الصورة على النت وكل حد عايزها يدخل ياخد عشان بجد نفسى مصر للمسيح وبس مش حد تانى 
والها النور يرسل لنا نور من شمس لكى ينير ارضنا بالسلام والمحبة


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة اللينك بتاع الصورة اهى اى حد عايز ينزلها 
http://www.up4ksa.com/download.php?filename=3940e2cd4f.jpg


----------



## coptic hero (5 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *مش كده بالزمه*
> *قوله يافريد*
> *خليه يتهد بقى هو وهيروووو*
> *وبج دصح يعنى كلمه حق*
> ...



بتدعى عليا اتهد ماشى يا تويتى كده انا مخاصمك وانسى كل اللى بيننا وابعتيلى جواباتى وهاتى ال5 جنية اللى مستلفاهم منى ومن النهارده هاهدر دمك فى كل المنتديات هههههههههههه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (5 فبراير 2007)

*كوبتك هيرررو
اهنئك على ذلك الشعر 
ربنا يخليك يا ابنى *


----------



## جاسى (5 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يسامحك ديه الست زمانها من اول سطر انتحرت 
بس لذيذ اوى الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (6 فبراير 2007)

*كده ياهيرو :smil13: *
*يهون عليك الضرب الذى اده بك الى اخلاتفاء اللى بينا*
*يهون عليك تهدر دمى فى المنتدىيات وتسيحلى كده *
*قدام خلق الله*
*ياشماتت حزب المعارضه*
*اااااااااااااه ياتويتى *
*يلا الله يسامحك*
*بس قولى بجد فينك مختفى ليه يارب يكون خير*


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2007)

*احسن فى كل البنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

يستاهلو اكتر من كدة*


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *كده ياهيرو :smil13: *
> *يهون عليك الضرب الذى اده بك الى اخلاتفاء اللى بينا*
> *يهون عليك تهدر دمى فى المنتدىيات وتسيحلى كده *
> *قدام خلق الله*
> ...


*
الله ايه يا توتي هو انا اغيب عنكم 
اسبوع الاقييهم مهدرين دمك في 
المنتديات  هو انت عملت ايه انت
 عصيتي الامير ولا ايه . 

اقولك تعالي استخبي عندنا 
لما نستسمح هيرو ونجبلك عفو  *


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *
> الله ايه يا توتي هو انا اغيب عنكم
> اسبوع الاقييهم مهدرين دمك في
> المنتديات  هو انت عملت ايه انت
> ...



علشان خاطر ابن الفادى قررنا نعفو عنك وكفايه 5شهور علشان حرام واوعدك انى مش هاهدر دمك تانى انشاله انشك فى عينك الهى انطس فى نظرك ان شالله تتكسر لى رجلك ماهاعمل كده تانى 


ملحوظه عندى مشكله فى كتابه حرف ى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا هيرووووووووو​


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

ايه ده كله ايه ده كله 

يخرم جيبك​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*
فرااااااااااااااااااااشه بترد عليا انا هايوغمن عليا ولا اقولك انا اوغمن عليا خلاص ايه يا ستى هو كل واحد يبقى مشرف ينسى اصحابه ايام الفقر والشحاته مش فاكره لما كنا بنقعد انا وانتى وفادى قدام باب المنتدى ونقول مشاركه قليله تمنع بلاوى كتيره هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد بجد وحشتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى موووووووووووووووووووووووت*


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



nana25 قال:


> ايه ده كله ايه ده كله
> 
> يخرم جيبك​




ليه كده يا نانا يا نهار مش باين له شمس ده انا كنت معتبرك زى مامتى لحد امبارح تقومى تدعى عليا طيب الهى وانتى ماشيه فى شارع صلاح سالم عند نفق الآزهر الآسبوع الجاى الساعه اتنين الظهر تمطر عليكى تلج قادر يا كريم واوعى تكسفنى يا رب وانصرنا على قوم الفلاحين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> *فرااااااااااااااااااااشه بترد عليا انا هايوغمن عليا ولا اقولك انا اوغمن عليا خلاص ايه يا ستى هو كل واحد يبقى مشرف ينسى اصحابه ايام الفقر والشحاته مش فاكره لما كنا بنقعد انا وانتى وفادى قدام باب المنتدى ونقول مشاركه قليله تمنع بلاوى كتيره هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد بجد وحشتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى موووووووووووووووووووووووت*


 
يا هيروووووو أنا برضة أنسى اصحابى مش ممكن 

و خصوصآ خصوصآ هيرووووو 

و حشتنا بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد :a82:

قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى وقى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى :a82:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> ليه كده يا نانا يا نهار مش باين له شمس ده انا كنت معتبرك زى مامتى لحد امبارح تقومى تدعى عليا طيب الهى وانتى ماشيه فى شارع صلاح سالم عند نفق الآزهر الآسبوع الجاى الساعه اتنين الظهر تمطر عليكى تلج قادر يا كريم واوعى تكسفنى يا رب وانصرنا على قوم الفلاحين



آآآآآآآآآآة يا بطنى 

وجعتنى من الضحك


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآة يا بطنى
> 
> وجعتنى من الضحك



ليه يا فراشتى كده ايه اللى وداكى صلاح سالم فى عز النار اهى مطرت عليكى تلج وبطنك وجعتك حقك عليا


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> ليه كده يا نانا يا نهار مش باين له شمس ده انا كنت معتبرك زى مامتى لحد امبارح تقومى تدعى عليا طيب الهى وانتى ماشيه فى شارع صلاح سالم عند نفق الآزهر الآسبوع الجاى الساعه اتنين الظهر تمطر عليكى تلج قادر يا كريم واوعى تكسفنى يا رب وانصرنا على قوم الفلاحين


 
يا والدى قصدى يا جدو انا مش اعرف شارع عمك صلاح سالم ونفق الازهر مين دول ايه موقعهم على الخريطة

وغير كده انا مدعتش عليك انا قصدى يخرم جيبك ويوقع كل المواضيع اللى فى جيبك وبتجبهلنا 

بس فى الاخر عايزه اقولك حاجه حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا اونكل​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



nana25 قال:


> يا والدى قصدى يا جدو انا مش اعرف شارع عمك صلاح سالم ونفق الازهر مين دول ايه موقعهم على الخريطة
> 
> وغير كده انا مدعتش عليك انا قصدى يخرم جيبك ويوقع كل المواضيع اللى فى جيبك وبتجبهلنا
> 
> بس فى الاخر عايزه اقولك حاجه حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا اونكل​



كده برضه هاتفضلى تحسبنى فى وشى كل ما تشوفينى عموما علشان تعرفى فين شارع صلاح سالم انت تنزلى رمسيس وبعدين تركبى البيجو اللى بيروح العريش هاتعدى الحدود تبقى فى اسرائيل هاتتمسكى هناك ويرحلوكى على مصر وهم جايبينك على كوبرى القبه للمخابرات هاتعدى على صلاح سالم ايه رايك وصفه ما حصلتش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

دى واصفة هايلة :t33:​


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> كده برضه هاتفضلى تحسبنى فى وشى كل ما تشوفينى عموما علشان تعرفى فين شارع صلاح سالم انت تنزلى رمسيس وبعدين تركبى البيجو اللى بيروح العريش هاتعدى الحدود تبقى فى اسرائيل هاتتمسكى هناك ويرحلوكى على مصر وهم جايبينك على كوبرى القبه للمخابرات هاتعدى على صلاح سالم ايه رايك وصفه ما حصلتش


 

مفيش فايده نعلموكم وناكل من بيتنا

انا مش اعرف الوصفة دى علشان انا مش من كايرو

وغير كده انا اعرف ناس من المخابرات هخليهم يوجبوا معاك لما تروح عندهم هههههههه​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



nana25 قال:


> مفيش فايده نعلموكم وناكل من بيتنا
> 
> انا مش اعرف الوصفة دى علشان انا مش من كايرو
> 
> وغير كده انا اعرف ناس من المخابرات هخليهم يوجبوا معاك لما تروح عندهم هههههههه​



عارفه بقى ان انا ها عاملك بطريقه احسن من كده بدءا من الآن علشان انت طلعتى اسكندرانيه من بلد الحبايب بلد زوجتى السابقه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

سابقة :smil13:

شكلك بترسم على نانا بس دا بعدك :spor22:​


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> عارفه بقى ان انا ها عاملك بطريقه احسن من كده بدءا من الآن علشان انت طلعتى اسكندرانيه من بلد الحبايب بلد زوجتى السابقه


 
يا عينى عليها انت قتلتها وله ايه

على العموم انا لازم اريحها فى تربتها وانتقم منك ههههههههههههه

مخدناش بركة منك​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سابقة :smil13:
> 
> شكلك بترسم على نانا بس دا بعدك :spor22:​



كده برضه يا فراشتى انتى تعرفى عنى انى ممكن اعمل حاجه زى كده برضه ارجوكى عدلى مشاركتك احسن المدام قاعده جنبى والشيطان شاطر


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سابقة :smil13:​
> 
> 
> شكلك بترسم على نانا بس دا بعدك :spor22:​


 

ميقدرش يا فراشة يرسم عليا لانى انا اصلا فنانة وبرسم ولا اجدع رسام 

هبقى اوريكوا صورة من صورى اللى انا رسماها قريب جدا​


----------



## coptic hero (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



nana25 قال:


> ميقدرش يا فراشة يرسم عليا لانى انا اصلا فنانة وبرسم ولا اجدع رسام
> 
> هبقى اوريكوا صورة من صورى اللى انا رسماها قريب جدا​



اوعى تصدقيها يا نانا فراشه دى صديقتى وانا عارفها كويس وبعدين بتغيير منى علشان انا احلى منها و عيني خضراء وشعرى اصفر


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

قال عينى خضرا ايوة ايوة ارسم على البت الغلبانه دى بس وبعدين فيك يا هيرو انت فى كل مكان كده عامل هارون الرشيد هههههههههههههههه خاف على نفسك بقى


----------



## twety (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

:t32:ما انتوا الاتنين لازم حد فيكوا يغير الصورة
وكمان الخط
كده انا اتلخبطت بينكوووووووووووا


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



twety قال:


> قال عينى خضرا ايوة ايوة ارسم على البت الغلبانه دى بس وبعدين فيك يا هيرو انت فى كل مكان كده عامل هارون الرشيد هههههههههههههههه خاف على نفسك بقى




*ليه كده يا توته كده بتكشفى السر بتاعى وتعلنى على الملآ انى هيرووووون الرشيد ماشى يا تويتتى وخليكى فاكراها وانا مش هانشر القصيده اللى انتى كتبتيها فى جمال عينيا ولون شعرى لما اتقابلنا فى رحله كاس العالم سنه 80 عموما موتى بغيظك علشان انا اجمل منك نياهاهاهاهانياهاهاهاهاه*


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

مين ده
متصدقهووووووووووووووش
ده فشااااار كبير
وبلاش يا هيرووووووووووو 
مش عاوزة اسيح يا عم الكتكوووووووووووت
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



twety قال:


> مين ده
> متصدقهووووووووووووووش
> ده فشااااار كبير
> وبلاش يا هيرووووووووووو
> ...



عم الكتكوت ليه شايفانى باصوصو وبعدين انا فشار علشان باوصف لون عينى وشعرى طيب لعلمك بقى انا طار منى دور البطوله فى فيلم تيتانيك علشان خافوا على البطل من وسامتى وانا هابعت لك صورتى علشان كله يعرف وسامتى


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

قبلت التحدى
خلينا نشووووووووف
وخلى المنتدى كله يشهد
ويشووووووف بعنيه :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



twety قال:


> قبلت التحدى
> خلينا نشووووووووف
> وخلى المنتدى كله يشهد
> ويشووووووف بعنيه :smil12:



اوك وانا قبلت التحدى بس لو الآعضاء اتجننوا لما يشوفوا صورتى هاتعملى ايه وبعدين انا هاضطر اضحى بسريه شخصيتى بس نعمل ايه بقى فى المخ الصعيدى


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

دى صورتى وانا صغير










بس من غير حسد






اوعدينى بعدم الحسد






احلفى









ودى صورتى وانا شاب 






اجنن طبعا















ودى صورتى الحاليه


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

ايه ده يا هيروو مكنتش اعرف انك كميل قوى كده ههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة صورتك ههههههههههه​


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



nana25 قال:


> ايه ده يا هيروو مكنتش اعرف انك كميل قوى كده ههههههههههههه
> 
> اخدنا بركة صورتك ههههههههههه​





بس ايه رأيك فى صورتى وانا شاب الصورة دى كانت السبب فى انى مثلت دور البطوله فى فيلم خلى بالك من زوزو مع سعاد حسنى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> بس ايه رأيك فى صورتى وانا شاب الصورة دى كانت السبب فى انى مثلت دور البطوله فى فيلم خلى بالك من زوزو مع سعاد حسنى ههههههههههههههه


 
اه انت كنت اللى بتشتغل فى الفرقه معاهم 

ياى كان دورك حكاية بجد :smil12:

خدنا بركة تمثيلك فى الفيلم هههههههههه​


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك
تهووووووووس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يخرب عقلك
> تهووووووووس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يا شيخه ايييييييييييه ده ارشمى الصليب علشان الحسد يا ساتر من عينك عمرك ما شفتى شاب زى القمر قبل كده هههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



coptic hero قال:


> يا شيخه ايييييييييييه ده ارشمى الصليب علشان الحسد يا ساتر من عينك عمرك ما شفتى شاب زى القمر قبل كده هههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى يانااااااااس
قمر ياخواتى فى ليله كماااااااااااااله
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: رد على: ابيات شعر لزوجتك تقولهم وتجرى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى يانااااااااس
> قمر ياخواتى فى ليله كماااااااااااااله
> هههههههههههههههههه




بسم الصليب ربنا يستر على جمالى هههههههههه


----------

